# Preorder this afternoon..



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Spoke to my local dealer and have it
in writing that i wont be paying over msrp for it. Just found out tonight that the launch cars are dsg and not the regular 6spd :-/ am i
going to regret the dsg? seems alot of ppl have issues with them. Oh well, i can always jump into
a gti, but it wouldnt be the same.


----------



## BrokenTT180 (Jan 18, 2006)

DSG is truly amazing.

When I bought my R32 I was really worried and freaked out about it. When I traded in my R32 3 years later I was laughing at people who still drive manual for no discernible reason.

DSG is the future. Period.

It's true that nothing feels like a manual. But it's also true that no human is going to shift in .2 seconds, perfectly, ever single shift, for years on end.

I just bought my MKVI GTI a few weeks ago, didn't even consider a manual. eace:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

ahh... so nothing to freak out about then. ive just read so many horror stories, seems like its all the older generations of dsg though. time will tell i guess.


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

I had one pre ordered, but cancelled it because the DSG. Sure its cool to shift at the push of a button, but where's the fun in that? I like everything about driving a manual car, I don't want an easy button. But thats just me!


----------



## BrokenTT180 (Jan 18, 2006)

Superveedub said:


> I had one pre ordered, but cancelled it because the DSG. Sure its cool to shift at the push of a button, but where's the fun in that? I like everything about driving a manual car, I don't want an easy button. But thats just me!


This is the exact same argument as every other person who hasn't driven DSG for any extended period of time (5 minute test drive does not count) - the problem with his argument is that it is a major over-simplification. Honestly though, I drove manual for a lot of years in several different cars so I understand why the argument gets made. All the time. By everyone. 

To read about this argument check out the website www.vwvortex.com and click forums, then click 'search'. 89% of the opinions will be of non-DSG owners who say never, 10% will be DSG owners who are in love and will never go back but wish they had a manual once in a while and 1% will be people who bought a DSG and hated it.


GlfSprtCT1 - If you are more worried about failure than likability(sp?) then don't fret. That's why they have warranties. They are much improved since 2008 but my .:R32 had the mechatronic failure which they fixed for free, with a free loaner and then they extended the warranty to 100,000 or 10 years on the trans itself. Bottom line: VW isn't going to leave you and tens of thousands of Bettle, GTI, GLI, TDI and CC owners out to drive around a car with an unsafe and/or broken trans. PERIOD.


----------



## spa2k (Aug 12, 2005)

As someone who has owned both DSG and manual versions of the GTI, I can say that I far prefer the manual. What's wrong with that?


----------



## BrokenTT180 (Jan 18, 2006)

Nothing. Welcome to the 1% of us who can actually have a well informed opinion.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

thanks for the info brokentt. its not the likeability. ive been driving stick for a few years now and it'll be nice to be back in a sporty automatic. My commute is mostly stop and go and i have a bum knee to go with it. im not one to abuse my cars either, thinking probably just basic mods, chip/ intake/ exhaust. either way its a sharp lookin ride, im pumped!


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

I didn't intend to seem like a DSG hater, I just figure if I'm going to order a brand new car, it will be exactly what I want in that car! Sure its cool to have 1 of 600, but I can live with having the 1 that I really will want and enjoy!


----------



## BrokenTT180 (Jan 18, 2006)

are there only going to be 600 with DSG or something?


----------



## BrokenTT180 (Jan 18, 2006)

oh black beetle, never mind.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

first 600 cars are pearl black, 2.0t w/ dsg. 2.5 and 2.0t will both be available upon official release with manual and auto trans.


----------



## BrokenTT180 (Jan 18, 2006)

To be clear - the 2.5 will come witht he tip tronic non-dsg and the 2.0t will come with DSG like all the other models, correct?


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

since its a gti based chassis, i would say yes. tdi would more than likely have dsg as an option as well


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Coming in 2nd Quarter, 2022 ...

*Beetle, Nummer Vier:*- available full electric
- standard (North America) petrol 2.5L (_point five_) 5 cylinder turbo
- _Budack_ camming optional
- 1,150 kg (~2,500 pd) carbon fiber chassis
- no back seat
- 750mm shorter wheelbase
- 140 mm wider track
- 60mm deeper wheel wells
- 27mm more clearance (raised)
- OpenSource® warranty supported ECU tuning
- Wolfsburg manufacturing point
- driver selectable Deutsche driving oversight ("_schalten ... schneller!! ... bremsen! ... du Dummkopf!!!_")
​

_... all items subject to change without notice.
... or not at all.
_​​
_
Revitalizing the 2nd oldest post on this board ..._
​


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you saying the beetle will be re-released as an E model and a 2.5 GASSER? I understood the beetle as we know it is now dead.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ribbit said:


> Are you saying the beetle will be re-released as an E model and a 2.5 GASSER? I understood the beetle as we know it is now dead.
> ​



.











.

I'm dreaming ...
... wishing ...
... and resurrecting the 2nd oldest thread on the board ...
_Imagine.
_​


----------

